# New Macro Twin lite MT-24EX



## kalgra (Oct 3, 2016)

Finally got a macro flash I can use with my Canon MP-E 65mm.

I have been playing with a couple different light modifiers to this flash as the light is pretty harsh but I think I have some ideas to make this a really sweet rig. These are a couple test shots from this morning. This is the first time I have ever been able to use this lens out in the field. I thought the 100mm was tough to handhold but the MP-E 65 is a whole other beast.

1.



Knuckle Bug by Kristian Algra, on Flickr




2.



Sun Spider by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice shots 

I've had trouble in the past with my mt 24ex, in the end went with a double diffusion system.
First it was a stofen style diffuser directly on the flashes, then a larger one on  each to diffuse even more.


----------

